# Well I bought the house, now there is lots of work to do....



## Rob Byatt (Nov 3, 2007)

At last we have got the house  It has only taken since June :?

So now I have loads of work to do on it;

new kitchen

new bathroom - turn separate toilet and bathroom into one

decorate the whole house

new wooden floor in hallway

new carpets throughout

move loft hatch

strip ballusters and handrail

build a cupboard under the stairs for my tools

damp course

guinea pig houses for the missus :lol: 

rip out stupid 70's fries and replace with cast iron ones :!:

the list goes on....

but most importantly and obviously the first thing any sensible person would do......

my bug room   :wink:

*Stage one* - nice and clean







*Stage 2*

rip off horrible architrave around window

move doorframe ready for battens and insulation to keep my babies warm


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2007)

How exciting, good luck with the work, try to enjoy it, hopefully it won't take forever


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 3, 2007)

:blink: You have a lot of work in store for you. Wow, congrats on the house. Are you striving to make your bug room like Rebecca's? I keep the many species I have(See sig.) in my room cause I like them there. :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 4, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> How exciting, good luck with the work, try to enjoy it, hopefully it won't take forever


Thanks for the wishes ! And it'll yake far longer than I want it too unfortunately. At least I'm a joiner anyway  



asdsdf said:


> :blink: You have a lot of work in store for you. Wow, congrats on the house. Are you striving to make your bug room like Rebecca's? I keep the many species I have(See sig.) in my room cause I like them there. :lol:


Cheers ! Aint got a clue who Rebecca is


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, oops, sorry, it is hibiscusmile.


----------



## Precious (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations! We bought a "fixer upper" a year ago and as I write this my husband is finishing the first of the three bathrooms. Over a year we've completed the first of four floors, siding on areas outside that are not brick, shutters and a new roof. Oh, we converted a wood fireplace to gas, too. We underestimated EVERYTHING! I thought we would enjoy it, but I don't think I'd do it again. We have always lived in new construction and this is a SHOCK! There's always something leaking or a circuit overloading or quitting altogether. It's an adventure - I wish you well!


----------

